# Browning Gold 10 Guage Problems



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I am getting sick of a flock of geese decoying in and I only get one shot off. I cleaned my gun top to bottom even pulled out the spring in the stock and cleaned it, and it still fires one shot. It discharges the shell but my second shell will not kick up to the chamber. I bet it happens 1 out of 2 times. Help anyone before I throw it in the lake.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you also clean the tube that spring is in? Call Browning I'm sure they will help you, they did me.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine had similar problems, they are a fussy critter and like to be kept spotless. I will almost bet that if you strip the gun and clean it and then clean it again your problem will be solved. In all reality a gun that needs to be kept clean all the time is not the best waterfowl gun. Mine has gotten better with age, cant remeber when I bought it maybe 15 years or so ago. It preforms alot better now. But a rem 870 it is not.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have never owned a Browning gold but many shotgun problems are genaric.I spent about 15 years gunsmithing part time.First thing i would check is where the magazine tube fits in the reciever the tube is thin and will butt agenst a ridge in the reciever.Sometimes the tube is not tight to the stop, and the shell rim will catch in it.Their could also be a sharp edge in the reciever.Sit down in a safe area ,cycle the action by hand and watch how things work,most often the problem will be apparent.Most new guns today should be considered a kit needing final polishing and some fitting ,sad but true.Frank C.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

ok here it goes. i have a super x2 which is a browning gold knock off most parts interchange. mine did the exact same thing. as i was shooting it i came to the conclusion that the bolt wasn't opening all the way to chamber another round. i would be willing to bet on some pretty good odds you have a problem with your gas piston (broken or stuck spring). this is a very common problem with x2 and gold both. if you read the post with the guy that is having gas piston issues on his x2 ( the same piston). i posted that i had mine sent into sure cycle and they sealed the gas piston for 30 dollars. as the piston is now it is a self adjusting piston the spring is steel and the piston is aluminum when the spring operates it digs into the aluminum and causes it to stick. there for your probably not getting the amount of gas needed to operate the bolt far enough to chamber another round. i would contact sure cycle and talk to them if i was you. however i shoot 12 gauge so i don't know for sure if it is the same piston design as the 10 gauge, but i would imagine that it is. one other question does it throw the empty out if it does than it may not be gas piston issues, but i would look into it.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

Cut your loss trade it in on a benelli SBEII and your problems wil be solved.


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

just had same thing with my gold. took it all apart found two small burrsinside the slide. and then putting it all back together noticed the gas chamber not sliding up and down freely like it should. there was powder residue behind the two rings on the piston. cleaned it out and now ever since has worked great. if ur gas psiton does not slide freely ur chamber may be almost closed but not quite and then u get the old one shooter. the piston will stick and hold the chamber part way open


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Those piston rings are a real problem in the Gold 10. A friend of mine uses one and this is the problem that resurfaces every time. He also tried using "Breakfree" cleaner/lube on it. That worthless stuff caked the rings up and glued them together in no time. Use carb or brake parts cleaner ( or other solvent/thinner type cleaner) to clean your parts and then get an oily rag, preferably primed with synthetic lube, and wipe the parts to prevent rust. You don't want any excess oil. It will attract dust and other debris that help gum up the mechanisms. The slightest trace of lube is all that you need.


----------

